# Need a good wap site for 3gp videos



## sushantvirdi (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello everyone. I a go search of a good wap site from where i can download funny mobile videos in 3gp format. please recommend only wap sites. thanks


----------



## vivekrules (Sep 9, 2007)

ere is the latest videoz from where u can download 3gp videoz..

*www.nokia-mobile-tones.com/category/mobile-downloads/videos/


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 9, 2007)

Going off topic...

imToo 3gp converters what my frnds uses, rather searching for pre-encoded 3gp videos, get any format to ur system... encode them to 3gp format using such software !!!  quaility is excelent !!


----------

